

Welcome to the DECC 2050 calculator tool - confuzatron
http://2050-calculator-tool.decc.gov.uk/

======
confuzatron
I found out about this site from David MacKay's blog
([http://withouthotair.blogspot.com/2010/07/2050-calculator-
to...](http://withouthotair.blogspot.com/2010/07/2050-calculator-tool-at-
decc.html)).

Apparently there will be a revised version of the site released later in the
year, that will include financial calculations.

